# What breed of pigeon is this



## btrahan23 (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought these pigeons last night at an auction and was wondering what kind of breed they are???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They look like a figurita pair... may even be nest mates.. cute.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Either Figuritas or Italian Owls. Would need to see a picture of them standing on the floor to tell the difference.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

I think they are Valencian Figurita.. not sure


----------



## btrahan23 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks to all who responded. Now I'm pretty sure its a Valencia Figurita and nest mates at that.. Does any one know what they eat??


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

They eat the same as other pigeons--a good seed or pellet mix made for pigeons and grit in a separate bowl with oyster-shell in it for calcium.


----------

